# thanks mike 66



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

No big surprise here!
It would save a lot of people, a lot of grief... if there were more people with Mikes' amount of knowledge that were willing to help out the new guys. Or, hell... even the old guys!


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

THANK YOU VERY MUCH GUYS IM HONORED........


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

Mike can definately turn some shooters around and get them shooting alot better. I know he has helped me alot in the past, looking forward to shooting with him again.

Thanks,
Jeremy


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

da white shoe said:


> No big surprise here!
> It would save a lot of people, a lot of grief... if there were more people with Mikes' amount of knowledge that were willing to help out the new guys. Or, hell... even the old guys!


Yep, the only problem I have with Mike is that he lives too far away for me to get help from him. 

He's posted a lot of good stuff on this forum.

Allen


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

aread said:


> Yep, the only problem I have with Mike is that he lives too far away for me to get help from him.
> 
> He's posted a lot of good stuff on this forum.
> 
> Allen


So have you, my friend. :thumbs_up


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

thank you everyone for the kind words


----------

